# Russian Speedcubing Team at Bialystok Open 2011 [By D-Faze]



## D-Faze (May 18, 2011)




----------



## RTh (May 18, 2011)

So COOL! Loved it =]


----------



## iploman (May 18, 2011)

Im speechless :O Your videos are so awesome  It was worth waiting every single day.


----------



## jrb (May 18, 2011)

:tu

Cool.



> Im speechless :O Your videos are so awesome  It was worth waiting every single day.



This.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 18, 2011)

Dude, amazing.


----------



## teller (May 19, 2011)

Well done!!


----------



## AustinReed (May 19, 2011)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 19, 2011)

epic video. Editing skills are phenomenal.


----------



## superduperabner (May 19, 2011)

Really nice.


----------



## hr.mohr (May 19, 2011)

I just love your videos Ivan! Pure joy


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 19, 2011)

Man, this is awesome!  

(I'm so glad that you were filming during Kyiev Open! )


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2011)

Haha, someone got angry with their magic.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 19, 2011)

only youtube video ive watched all the way through without looking away, excellent


----------



## Florian (May 19, 2011)

Where is the Vodka?


----------



## Godmil (May 19, 2011)

Excellent editing.


----------



## NaeosPsy (May 19, 2011)

Nice Video. ^^


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 19, 2011)

Dmitry is my favorite from all the Russian team  He is lovely and helpful person . Dimitry is a Little Russian Bear  Go Dmitry.....

Thank you Ivan for a nice video.


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 19, 2011)

next time if you want to judge Dmitry you need a Astronaut suit


----------



## D-Faze (May 19, 2011)

Florian said:


> Where is the Vodka?


 
No vodka. Only cubing, travelling and having fun


----------



## Selkie (May 20, 2011)

Simply excellent video :tu


----------



## cy2169 (May 20, 2011)

Awesome video :tu 
Wish my school's team can do something like that..


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 20, 2011)

I'm going to have nightmares about those DNF's D:
haha but really great video.Your editing skillzz are impressive.


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

Amazing video, I wish I could make stuff this good. It would be cool seeing something like this for worlds.


----------



## FasterMaster (May 20, 2011)

REALLY COOL!

What editing software did you use to make this?


----------



## D-Faze (May 20, 2011)

FasterMaster said:


> REALLY COOL!
> 
> What editing software did you use to make this?


All my movies are through Adobe Premiere and After Effects


----------



## Enter (May 20, 2011)

great video


----------

